

Ask HN: Does today make anyone else nervous? - scottmagdalein

Context: YC is supposed to let us (startup applicants) know who will get interviews today.
======
omnisci
Hell yes! I can't concentrate. My phone is with me, pushing all of my emails,
ringer is on high just incase I miss the notification, and my friends are have
emailed/texted me about my application. I feel like I'm expecting a baby right
now, every notification gets the "oMG, is this it" reaction. Best of luck to
everyone:)

~~~
scottmagdalein
Haha, yep. My signal is low in my house and I'm working from the "phone booth"
(the room with the best cell signal) just in case.

------
kmack
The amount of anxiety between this and a huge midterm is taking days off of my
life

~~~
scottmagdalein
Midterms. Ouch, sorry to hear that. I hope you get that interview...and pass
your tests!

------
saurabhpalan
Slept a sleepless night refreshing my YC news page every min...I am
nervous...hell ya.

~~~
scottmagdalein
Hell ya. Haha

------
saurabhpalan
So should we be expecting email or a notification on HN page?

~~~
warpspeed
For S12 it was emails at about 7pm EST.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Already 6:34pm my time (GMT). Looks like I could be waiting until midnight or
later!

~~~
scottmagdalein
Yikes. Yep!

------
delmarc
Yes... I am checking my emails non stop...

~~~
scottmagdalein
Ditto.

